# Any gardeners out their feed their shrimps fresh veggies?



## CuLan (Sep 25, 2008)

So far, I'd only use zucchini, cucumber, and spinach.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

NightshadeF1 said:


> Basically, I have a nice little organic garden growing with absolutely no pesticides or any other chemicals:icon_mrgr and I was wondering what veggies/greens you all have found your shrimps like best. My beets are just about done so I'll have a good ammount of beet greens/beets very soon. Anyone have experience with these? What about rainbow chard or kale. All of these greens are a bit tougher than Spincach so maybe blanching them a bit more before putting them in would help allow the shrimps to tear em up?
> 
> Also what about non greens; veggies like carrots, soybeans, tomatoes and string beans? I like knowing exactly what goes into my tank so id love to use as much as possible from my own garden. Thanks for your help!


Hello, my RCS will eat blanched stringbeans as readily as spinach so those should be safe! You would need to weigh them down with zip ties or they stay floating :O


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

kale is good, so is squash


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

They'll happily eat virtually any greens you might want to try on them. I feed turnip greens fairly often. You can feed very thin slices of carrots (translucent-thin.) I'd avoid tomatoes just because they are probably going to decompose into a mass of goo fairly quickly and will grow into bacteria farms otherwise. 

Generally people avoid feeding anything with much starch/sugar content. I'd try the beet greens and give the beets themselves a pass.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I find it easier to remove uneaten veggies after a couple hours if I don't slice them translucent-thin.

Blanched carrot holds up particularly well and I always remove uneaten portions after an hour or two. Never had an issue with water parameters in any tank with that method.

Just avoid broccoli - it's a disaster.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

My tank water (10 gallon) turned green tint after two days of spinach feedings :O


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

Spinach doesn't turn water green. You either added way way way way way too much and blanched it way way way way too long. Or it wasn't the spinach.


----------



## NightshadeF1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys! Sounds like I should be good to try some beet greens and kale soon. In about a month Ill have some purple carrots that I might try as well. I just harvested some edamame (soybeans) and peppers anyone ever have luck with them? Also what about pumpkin? Its getting to be the season and its just a big orange squash right?


----------



## Martin_G (May 26, 2011)

I've tried cucumbers, yellow squash and green beans.

My red cherry shrimp hardly bothered with the cucumber or green beans but when I tried the squash it was like using catnip on cats! The shrimp were fighting over it, and although its was yellow it looked like RED SQUASH!

The shrimp attacked it in droves!


HTH,

Marty


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

My Crystals loved the cucumber I put in there a few days ago. I haven't tried other veggies but I probably will after seeing the sucess with the cucubmer.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

my crystals are just like my kids they dont like to eat vegetables. So far I've tried cucumber,carrots, and spinach. I've tried fresh and blanched they just wont eat it.


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet potato...mine love it!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i add fruit from the trees out side for the fish and shrimp.


----------

